# What's your favorite pattern or design feature on your jersey?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

I design and make cycling jerseys, but recently my ideas are very exhausted, and I am not satisfied with the design of several versions😥, so I want to collect the styles of cycling jerseys that you like and the design details that you care about.
In return, I'll negotiate a lower price 👍


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

CzeckMark said:


> Pockets in the back for water bottles and spare tubes.
> If a zipper. it has to work really well and cannot grab my chest hair.


I TOTALLY agree with you about the zipper problem! And the back pockets for water bottles, I think it is worth to try


----------



## claudio_vernight (Mar 3, 2010)

Souke-Cycling said:


> I design and make cycling jerseys, but recently my ideas are very exhausted, and I am not satisfied with the design of several versions😥, so I want to collect the styles of cycling jerseys that you like and the design details that you care about.
> In return, I'll negotiate a lower price 👍





Souke-Cycling said:


> I design and make cycling jerseys, but recently my ideas are very exhausted, and I am not satisfied with the design of several versions😥, so I want to collect the styles of cycling jerseys that you like and the design details that you care about.
> In return, I'll negotiate a lower price 👍


1. I like a little flap on the collar where zipper meets yer neck so the zipper isn't gouging you. 
2. And a small zipper pocket exterior to one of the back pockets to stash small stuff like a car key.
3. Personally, I like a small breast pocket too for sunglasses, so I don't always have to reach around, but nobody has put front pockets on a jersey since the 70s.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

claudio_vernight said:


> 1. I like a little flap on the collar where zipper meets yer neck so the zipper isn't gouging you.
> 2. And a small zipper pocket exterior to one of the back pockets to stash small stuff like a car key.
> 3. Personally, I like a small breast pocket too for sunglasses, so I don't always have to reach around, but nobody has put front pockets on a jersey since the 70s.


The first and second points are common in jerseys, but the front pocket is a good idea and is rarely seen on jerseys!


----------

